# Help please?!



## Twitchy (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello,

As per some comments I posted earlier, I have been running high since late this morning... initial suspects were a) site needed changing early again as possibly tender?? b) naughty b'fast of bacon roll & cappuccino...

...Well I'm still running high (11 - 13.8 mmol), but the BGs are not running away mad high like they did when the site was bad (17+), so wondering what it might be this time as this seems different?!  It's that time of the month, so just wondering what tbr other ladies use for this?  I've always gone low whilst 'on' before whilst on mdi, so I'm a bit puzzled as to why I would be going high now I'm on a pump if that's the case?!  Only other thing I think might be causing a problem might be a bug, as the kids are a bit loose??...sorry if that's tmi! 

At the mo I've just had a 2u correction and randomly put myself on a temporary basal rate of 120 % (no idea how you'd calculate what tbr to go on anyway?!! )

Any thoughts anyone?... Heeeeeelp please!


----------



## bev (Sep 9, 2010)

Twitchy said:


> Hello,
> 
> As per some comments I posted earlier, I have been running high since late this morning... initial suspects were a) site needed changing early again as possibly tender?? b) naughty b'fast of bacon roll & cappuccino...
> 
> ...



Just a quick reply as going out. I would put on more than 120% as it wont make a lot of difference. Try 140% for 1 hour and then check and either lower to 130,120 etc or turn it off.Bev


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 9, 2010)

Twitchy said:


> Hello,
> 
> As per some comments I posted earlier, I have been running high since late this morning... initial suspects were a) site needed changing early again as possibly tender?? b) naughty b'fast of bacon roll & cappuccino...
> 
> ...



It wasn't until I was pumping that I noticed my BG is higher at time of the month, so it could well be this. However, my BG often shoots up for no apparent reason other than just to annoy me. I'm fairly insulin resistant so tend to go for 150-160% to bring them down. However, as you're new to pumping, I'd go with bev's suggestion of 140% and see how you get on. Temporary rates are, I'm afraid, a case of trial and error.

Don't panic, though. 11-13.8 was fairly good for me on MDI! If you go above 14 I'd try changing the set again just in case.


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 10, 2010)

*I'm such a plonker!*

Finally caved in & called the careline... after a bit of 'well, I can't give diagnositc advice, I can only tell you how the pump works, you'll have to go with the advice given by your nurse' etc ... we came to the conclusion that the likely candidate was in fact the cannula (in hindsight, no surprise! ).

Changed the cannula, and MAGIC!  Back in the land of the sane BG levels! Yay! When the sugar levels dropped enough for my brain to kick in properly, it finally occurred to me that actually the BGs were slowly rising from late am just as they had the previous time this happened, indicating my body was starting to get stroppy with the cannula... the reason the rise wasn't so high as previously was I was chucking in loads of correction boluses (some insulin still managing to get through) and my normal significant BG drop whilst menstruating! New cannula & hey presto - actually needed snacks & to set a temporarily reduced basal rate during the early hours!  Doh!  

Interestingly, the pump guy said that the norm at most hospitals is to start people off on set changes every 2 days whilst sorting out the basal rates, *then* seeing if people can tolerate 3 days... evidently not where I am, as I was told 3 days as though it would never be a problem (hence my feeling so guilty for changing early the other day, & unwillingness to give in & change yesterday!).  Mental note to self: listen to nursery, nod, smile, read the manual & trust that instead!!!   Bit like when on mdi then...!!! 

Thanks for the replies ladies!  This forum is such a sanity saver, esp when starting on something so new!


----------

